# java



## nkzphx (Jan 3, 2014)

openjdk6-b29 is 
	
	



```
FORBIDDEN=      Triggering a nasty FreeBSD
```

I'm looking for a solution now, could you help me*?*


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 4, 2014)

ports-mgmt/portdowngrade.  I found that b27 has been the last stable Java in my Serviio media center.  On b28, Java doesn't close files and eventually pegs the kern.maxfilesperproc sysctl().  On b29, Java causes kernel panics on 9.2-RELEASE.  Portdowngrade is your friend in situations like this.


----------



## nkzphx (Jan 20, 2014)

I'm sorry but I tried many revision (even r79888740). Now I have 
	
	



```
svn: E175002... svn: E160006: Additional errors: svn: E160006: No such revision 79888740 Something went wrong with svn.. Ensure you have the correct revision!
```
.


----------



## SirDice (Jan 20, 2014)

It should be fixed in the ports now. They've 'downgraded' the port to b28 which should not have this bug.


----------



## junovitch@ (Jan 20, 2014)

Where are you getting the revision number from?  `portdowngrade java/openjdk6` shows the highest revision is 339177.  The one I am using for Serviio is an earlier one.  `portdowngrade java/openjdk6 329761` fetched the revision that works well for Serviio.


----------

